# Gas Stinks



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

has everyone elses gas prices jumped way up today? around here most went to over $3 and its usually cheap around hear per say! thats going to suck this weekend at 7.5 mpg and just over 200 miles to go







we are taking donations if anyone is interested


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

snipperkyle said:


> has everyone elses gas prices jumped way up today? around here most went to over $3 and its usually cheap around hear per say! thats going to suck this weekend at 7.5 mpg and just over 200 miles to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours just jumped from 3.30 to 3.40.. They say above 3.50-3.60 before memorial day here.

Carey


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

guess we're lucky...$3.19 just a few hours ago


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Gallon bootled Water $4.00
Gallon of Starbucks coffee $34.00

Gas at $3.00 a Gal.
Gas station profit per Gallon $0.06
Oil company profit per Gallon $0.24 
Fed & State Profit (tax) per Gallon $1.80

I don't care anymore. It's a lost cause.









Like having a gas boycott day is going to do anything. T
hat reminds me of my kid sitting in the corner at dinner, arms folded yelling "I'm not going to eat that stuff!"


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Just paid 3.49 gal in San Jose.
It'll be 4+ before you know it!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

But a barrel of oil is down, so whos getting ripped off here. Oh, the plants are off line....good excuse. My burb has not moved in a month.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just paid 3.60 this morning.

A friend of mine works for Chevron. He has been working long hours for a while now. I told it must take a long time to count all that money.

Toolman


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe that more and more travelers are shortening distances to travel and that's ok, you don't have to travel hundreds of miles to enjoy your Outback and your friends and family. When you do travel, perhaps it means fewer shopping outings and perhaps all meals in instead of the wonderful occasional meal out. I would rather have some Outback time than no Outback time. I hope that gas doesn't get so bad that all my trips begin and end at my driveway







.
Rick and I just bought a 98 Escort ZX2 with 83,000 miles and manula tranny and itty bitty engine







in comparison to the truck and the trailblazer. We have NEVER bought a car with that many miles and swore 20 years ago we'd never buy Ford again







but my brother had the car and has maintained it and the timing was perfect. We cleaned it up and he washed and waxed her and shampooed the inside. We will enjoy 30+ miles to the gallon, especially if the prices keep going up. If all goes well, we'll get alot of miles out of her.(shhh.....don't tell Rick it's a girl








)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Regular jumped from $3.26 to $3.49 two days ago here.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Just filled up on the way home from work $2.89 gal diesel and my 1989 2wd 1/2 ton suburban gets 26 mpg. Sorry but i love the gutless 6.2l. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Gas prices are usually pretty high here in comparison, but I paid 2.99 for Reg tonight!

Gee.....guess I just have to drive the Miata more (@ 32mpg). Shucks.....

Now, it just has to get warm enough to drop the top


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Lowest I have seen around here is $2.99 but also I have seen as high as $3.20 so far in my neck of the woods

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just filled up with fuel in the desiel, $2.60 per gallon with a Wal-Mart card. Gas was sitting at $3.19. One of the guys at work was complaining about the cost of gas. In 1971 when I was just starting to work I was paid $1.75/hour and gas was running about 30c per gal. Now I make $17.50/hour and gas runs about $3, so it really isn't that different from time past. Only problem is that my '59 chevy got 26 mpg in town (it didn't make it much out on the highway) and my van now gets 14 mpg in town. I would love to have that old car back.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Gee.....guess I just have to drive the Miata more (@ 32mpg). Shucks.....


Yup, same here. Even with the higher price for premium gas for the Miata, it's still more economical to drive than the Avalanche that averages 13 mpg. It's a sacrifice, but I'll manage somehow.














Zoom-zoom-zoom


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Record gas prices.......record gas profit.
Lets stir the pot in the middle east and make some money.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Gallon bootled Water $4.00
> Gallon of Starbucks coffee $34.00
> 
> Gas at $3.00 a Gal.
> ...


Gasoline is bought and sold on the commodity exchange where producers, suppliers and speculators come together to determine the daily price. Why is oil down in price and gas up? Because demand for gas is way up and we haven't built a refinery in the US in 28 years!! I think everybody who would block the building of a refinery should do without the gas. It takes hundreds of permits, and the greenies take them to court over every one. Environmentalists should get the lion's share of the blame for high gas prices.

Jim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

From where I live, right near the FL line, to the other side of Atlanta, and back, the lowest/gal. I found was $2.91 and the highest was $3.09 for reg. unleaded. That was Tues. & Wed., and the local price was $2.99. Today, it's $3.09 here. Thank God diesel's staying between $2.61 (mid-state in high trucking area) to $2.79, as it affects the cost of groceries and everything!!
Darlene


----------

